# Loveland today...AMAZING



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yessir! I was there as well. Got there about 9:30 and rode until 4. Easily the best day of the season. Easily.

You really lucked out with your timing!


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Haha hell yeah man! Did you ride lift 9 at all? shit was crazy. Maybe its normal colorado riding but coming from PA i was blown away at how deep and steep and awesome shit was. And yeah I really lucked out with my timing i picked the perfect weekend and this was such a last minute trip.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

compared to the basin it probably was better. They were parking cars at every pull off all the way to Keystone it was stupid busy by 11 thank god I got there early, got the goods, and left.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah I had to park at loveland valley and take a shuttle and people were also parking at pull offs and walking there but it wasn't too crowded


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I parked at the Valley too.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

A-bay was pretty gnarly also! damn good snow in spring..


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think chair 9 at Loveland is one of my favorite lifts in the world.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

jpb3 said:


> I think chair 9 at Loveland is one of my favorite lifts in the world.


agreed. soo much fun


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Loveland's Facebook status update as of 2 minutes ago...

Loveland Ski Area: Dumping snow!! Keep it going!!


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Loveland's Facebook status update as of 2 minutes ago...
> 
> Loveland Ski Area: Dumping snow!! Keep it going!!


Noooo! dammit! i'm leaving tomorrow morning to go visit U of Utah. wow that blows.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, it's dumping here in Evergreen now too. Been snowing hard for about the last half hour.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn i'm pissed i have to leave the 'rado tomorrow. Probably won't be back anytime soon unless i decide to go to CU Boulder in fall 2011 hah. damn well shred the powder hard colorado riders.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you go to CU, good luck with that. It's a good school, but I'm pretty sure I couldn't survive 4 years in the Great Republic without facing a murder trial.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Haha well i just have to figure out what is easier to deal with: hippies at CU or mormons at U of Utah.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The mormons are easier to deal with.

FYI puking sideways in Silverthorne and has been for about 4 hours now.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's slowed down here in Evergreen. Got about 2-3" on the ground. We're only supposed to get a total of 5-6" out of this storm though. Depending on how this thing shapes up for the high country, tomorrow may be a sick day!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

3+ feet at Bert on Saturday. Absolutely ridiculous, balls deep snow. Without a doubt, best day of the season conditions wise.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just to give you an idea what Saturday was like.










A lot more to come in a bit...


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i am extremely jealous of you. maybe next year i'll head out to colorado for a weekend, if my family has the money...


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Just to give you an idea what Saturday was like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that is awesome


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

This morning at Loveland...light powdery heaven. Amazing! Thanks to the guy who scalped me his lift ticket for 20 bucks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's looking like we could be in for another round of snow this weekend!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

sounds like it. could be another big one again!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Friday, & Saturday at LL were excellent. 
Monday was even better with hardly anyone there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

earl_je said:


> sounds like it. could be another big one again!


That's what she said!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Another great day at Loveland today! They're listing 11" in the last 48, but there's a bunch of powder off of Lift 8. It continued to snow lightly pretty much all day today as well.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm bringing back this thread to ask IS IT REALLY SNOWING IN COLORADO AGAIN?? why do i live in pennsylvania...why...

anyways where is it snowing exactly i heard evergreen's getting like 9 inches is it dumping up in the mountains?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Around 6-12" fell at Berthoud. Rocky Mountain National Park got more than that from what I understand. Slapahoe Basin got around 6" in two days. I wouldn't say it's been dumping but we've gotten some late season snow.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It snowed about 4" here in Evergreen last night and has been snowing again for the last few hours. Probably another 4" on the ground. In the past 3 days we've probably gotten about 12".


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

thats awesome. super jealous


----------

